
Twitter user tricks Sony into posting "secret" PS3 code - flyingyeti
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/twitter-user-tricks-sony-into-rebroadcasting-secret-ps3-code.ars
======
jorgem
Not clear how they convinced him to retweet that.

